# Side pull vs hackamore



## pinkyshot (Jul 18, 2011)

I also just realized I think put this in the wrong area lol should have been in the tack area sorry lol


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Pinky, that surely must win the prize for the longest sentence that I have tried to read in a long time, unless you count ............as sentence ends.

The nasty rumor that was circulated about the worldwide shortage of punctuation is not true, you do not have to conserve in this area, there is plenty of punctuation to go around, it will not deplete the worlds supply, so please feel free to use it without feeling guilty.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Cob size bridles are smaller than standard size bridles. A cob is an English term for a smaller than average horse (but not a pony).

A side pull is to train a horse to yield and bend. Usually the young horse is first trained in a side pull and just wears the bit and gradually is brought to understand the bit. 

A hackamore should be a rawhide core bosal with a mecate. When used correctly the bosal fits the horse's nose and face and the mecate actually squeezes the bars of the bosal so that the bosal works on more than the nose of the horse. The proper use of the rawhide core bosal and mecate is part of the Spanish Vaquero's horse's education toward the proper use and wearing of the spade bit. 

I think you are referring the a "mechanical Hackamore" or 'bitless curb' that actually acts on the horse's facial structure similar to a levered vise. I have used a side pull and brought a horse along in a bosal and mecate but I have never used a mechanical hackamore and never would. 

It sounds like your horse (and maybe you) needs a good deal of training. I suggest you use a side pull and have the horse wear the bit (snaffle) and gradually change him over to the bit (take weeks to do this). I used to use two sets of reins when I did start using the bit.. at first with no pressure on the bit while using the side pull. Eventually I would use both with equal pressure and eventually the bit rein would be doing the work, and the side pull rein would be slack.


----------



## pinkyshot (Jul 18, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Pinky, that surely must win the prize for the longest sentence that I have tried to read in a long time, unless you count ............as sentence ends.
> 
> The nasty rumor that was circulated about the worldwide shortage of punctuation is not true, you do not have to conserve in this area, there is plenty of punctuation to go around, it will not deplete the worlds supply, so please feel free to use it without feeling guilty.



I am not here to get a "A" in writing in a horse forum...I am here to talk about horses if you don't like my Punctuation don't read my posts simple as that.....I write like it or no o well


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

When communicating, you get more responses if folks are comfortable reading your posts. No one is ordering you to do so, just saying you'll get more response.

I use a side pull halter with my horses. The gelding needed a bit for quite a while because he was used to it and it gave him confidence. Now he seems happy to be ridden in the rope halter.

If you really need to crank a horse's head around, or keep it up, you can do so in a side pull halter. Most of the time, I use about a finger of pressure to back up legs. You can also do a pulley stop with a rope halter, and a one rein stop.

I wouldn't use a mechanical hackamore for anything...just seems too likely for a horse to get hurt. I'd much rather use a bit than a mechanical hackamore. (Mechanical hackamore - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## pinkyshot (Jul 18, 2011)

Elana said:


> Cob size bridles are smaller than standard size bridles. A cob is an English term for a smaller than average horse (but not a pony).
> 
> A side pull is to train a horse to yield and bend. Usually the young horse is first trained in a side pull and just wears the bit and gradually is brought to understand the bit.
> 
> ...


What I am thinking is he has never had a bit that has put pressure on his tongue like a snaffle does...I thought of getting a ported bit, but if he responds well with a side pull or hackamore I would just stick with that instead of spending hundreds of dollars on bits that might or might not work on him.

I do not know his amount of training, all I know is he used to be a ranch horse..who knows what kind of training they gave him...I plan on working with him to see how he does..technically I have only rode him once and he did pretty good considering....he seems to work more off of leg pressure than anything...but does need work in some areas...


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

From the article on mechanical hackamores:










Sorry, I know it is off topic, but it made me laugh! And it looks like he has a chair seat going there...


----------



## pinkyshot (Jul 18, 2011)

I also did not know about the cob..I had read some where that it was bigger than horse size they must have written it wrong. I have never used cob before so I just went off what that said.

I also like to say that a simple my posts are hard to read would be fine instead of being sarcastic about it.

I agree with wanting it to be easier to read for everyone to get more comments, like I said there are easier ways of saying it instead of the way that person said it.


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

i dont really know anything about side pulls and hackmores, have you tried a bosal? i know a girl who rides in one and she says she loves it.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

pinkyshot said:


> I am not here to get a "A" in writing in a horse forum...I am here to talk about horses if you don't like my Punctuation don't read my posts simple as that.....I write like it or no o well


I will have to agree with you. I can't read it so get whatever bit/hackamore you can afford ( I think that is what you were asking for. Kinda got lost in there).


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Bosals are fantastic training tools..if you know how to use them. If you do not have someone to train you to use one yourself, then I do not recommend them. 

I personally use a sidepull on my mare for the same reasons you are looking at one for your mare: she chomped on her bit and played with it and was just angry the entire time I tried to ride her in it. I tried an O-ring snaffle, a fullcheek snaffle and even a random curb I had. (Upon investigation of her mouth, I found out she has a really low palate.) Her previous owner gave me a sidepull halter when I bought her and said she rode her in that most of the time. It was old and stretched out, so I got a little "attachment", essentially the noseband of the halter. Worked wonders. 

In basic terms: A sidepull is the equivalent of a snaffle while a mechanical hackamore is the bitless version of a curb. 

I've thought about switching Abby to a mechanical hackamore, but she's already very sensitive in her sidepull and the only time I really have to even apply pressure to her nose is if she doesn't want to stop when I say so or when backing up. 

I would say try a sidepull first. Or if you feel comfortable enough, you could just use the halter you tried him in.


This is my bridle: http://www.horseforum.com/attachments/73552d1314505416-your-horse-bridles-pics-if-you-headstall.jpg


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, mechanical hackamores ARE harsh. As for bitless bridle personally I don't like the way it works (putting pressure). With bosal you HAVE to know how to use one (which doesn't sound to be a case here). 

Personally if your horse has a good stop in it I'd look into gentle sidepull or just ride in halter.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

My mare is 14 years old and, for what ever reason, has been in a side pull or hack most of her life (I got her ~4 months ago). I tried her in a snaffle and a leverage bit but she will shake her head and show a good deal of discomfort - teeth are fine and there is no damage to her mouth that a vet can see.

We do a great deal of trail riding and I rode her in a Little S hackamore for a time but moved to a bosal - I've used them for many years but never exclusively on a horse until Bonnie. She is light as a feather in the bosal. She works off my legs and neck reins very well so raising my hands to put pressure on her nose is a last resort and seldom needed. 

My point is that if you learned how to use a bosal, it is a skill that can serve you well - like any other skill, and may be of great benefit to your horse.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a 21/2 year old that works good on pressure. The first 3 times I rode her I only used a rope halter. She is new to all the riding and using a halter to steer. I think if your horse responds well to something and you have control with all gaits then stick with what works. 

I do have a sidepull but it has a O ring snaffle attached. I have not been able to use it as her head is small and it doesn't fit until I make more holes but I will use that before the bosal. Even when I rode her in just the halter she braced against it, which tells me a bosal will only cause major discomfort. Not something to start her out on in my opinion. 

Like I said, not knowing her background and how she was ridden, use what works. Start light, work up from there, until you get the desired result.

Side note, you will find that many folks here are adimit on correct punctuation and spelling. To avoid any comments or rudeness, do your best to correct what you write. No one is asking for perfect, just paragraphs, commas, and spelling so we can best read and respond without confusion. I used to be just like you and got the crap. Made me mad but I changed it so I could get the best advice on what I asked. I hope you understand that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

OP, you might consider a half-breed side pull. I like to start youngsters in them and will generally go with it too on an older horse that I don't know what training or head gear it's been used to in the past. 

You'll get the benefit of the nose pressure of a side pull but with the added advantage of having the snaffle. It makes it easy to transition either way, to a bosal or a snaffle. 

Something like this


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

That's what I have MH. Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pinkyshot (Jul 18, 2011)

I had one more bit that I forgot I had it and he actually seem to like it hes not chomping on it or looking like hes gaging on it.

He seems pretty comfortable with it and responds well to it...

It is a more advanced bit but maybe thats just what he was used to

I am putting a link to what it kind of looks like its a little different than this one 

Metalab Stainless Steel Copper Roller Medium Port C Bit


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

the hackamore works diff. then a side pole, ive used all of them trying to get best fits, ive found if they rein good and are ok with the pressure the hackamore is great...however if they dont rein real great the side pull works nice (kinda glorified halter) i ride my mare with a bosal...she works great in it...but she takes just a very light hand to move...(and i trail ride) however our other horse would be unstopable with the bosal, or sidepull so pressure from hackamore is a must...(never tried a bit with them lol just cuz when we got them owners told us what they used and we stayed with it)


----------



## GoWithTheFlow (Mar 9, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Bosals are fantastic training tools..if you know how to use them. If you do not have someone to train you to use one yourself, then I do not recommend them.
> 
> I personally use a sidepull on my mare for the same reasons you are looking at one for your mare: she chomped on her bit and played with it and was just angry the entire time I tried to ride her in it. I tried an O-ring snaffle, a fullcheek snaffle and even a random curb I had. (Upon investigation of her mouth, I found out she has a really low palate.) Her previous owner gave me a sidepull halter when I bought her and said she rode her in that most of the time. It was old and stretched out, so I got a little "attachment", essentially the noseband of the halter. Worked wonders.
> 
> ...


Not to hijack a thread . But... OMG where did you get this from ? I'm looking for one of these for my mare .


----------



## pinkyshot (Jul 18, 2011)

I like that side pull as well I would still like to get him a side pull even though I found a bit to work on him....Where did you get it?


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

I ride my horse in both a side pull and loose ring snaffle. Lately I've been working/riding him in the snaffle, but he is quite comfortable in the side pull and I will use that for trail rides. I got mine from Long Riders Gear, it's really awesome. It's made out of a type of flat rope and is infinitely adjustable. It has a flexible lariat core wrapped for the nose and I got the 10' reins.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

GoWithTheFlow said:


> Not to hijack a thread . But... OMG where did you get this from ? I'm looking for one of these for my mare .


Those used to be all over eBay. I got one myself there (and then re-sold it because I don't ride bitless anymore).


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He could have been started on a tom thumb or a grazing bit as I see a lot of those bits being used and he just needs time to get use to a snaffle.

So the bit you introduced to him could be new. I have started quite a few horses and when introduced to the bit (or a new one) they do a lot of mouthing and feeling out the bit. I just leave it on them and allow them to get use to it. Usually I take this time to lunge them and by the time I'm done they've accepted it just fine. 

In my avatar you can see a pic of a half breed side pull. I use this or a plain snaffle when starting horses.


----------



## GoWithTheFlow (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh okay , thanks .


----------

